# upgrading 5.1 to 7.1 system, need opinion and help



## Sound_Project (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi sifu, do hope, this is the right column to discuss. i have question and would like to hear you opinion and answer for my upgrading system. here is the situation.

i am currently running on 5.1system and gonna upgrade the current system to 7.1. The actual setup are, front left - center - front right - surround left - surround right. the surround left and surround right are placed at side of the sweet spot and a little back with above ear level at 1.5feet. which is the best upgrade or option to have:

1. Current 5.1 and upgrade rear back surround. what are the best to have? a pair of bookshelf or a single channel for rear back surround? 

2. Current 5.1 and upgrade front high?

appreciate with your suggested reply and feedback.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

My decision would be to choose option 1, with a pair of bookshelf speakers for the back surround speakers. Gives a more diffuse soundfield compared to a 6.1 system (with one rear center). There is more and more content encoded specifically for 7.1 these days, so you actually get different sounds going to each of those two speakers... with 6.1, your AVR has to combine the two back channels into one mono channel.

I've heard good things about front high, but it's not a true discrete channel... you won't get an object passing across all 5 front speakers as it goes by, the way you'd think, it's more ambiance and processing tricks.

If I had a 9.1 system I'd love to try both, but they're too spendy at this point. Perhaps in a few years it will be more commonly available...


----------



## Sound_Project (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi KalaniP,

Thank you for your advice and opinion. for my understanding, it is a right choice to have a pair speakers for the rear back field. once again, thank you very much.


----------

